
Rating TOS: Big Tech must be held to account over user consent - cnfernandes
https://www.ft.com/content/40e558ce-158a-11e9-a168-d45595ad076d
======
cnfernandes
I read with interest the recent case of the Google Developer who had his
account terminated for frivolous reasons. Terms of service specify the legal
parameters within which a company most operated. People don't read them, they
are broad and one-sided. We need companies to incur an economic cost for user
abuse. Read my full article at the link above in the Financial Times. (You
might need to Google it to get there directly without hitting a paywall). In a
nutshell, we need a rating system for terms of service. If you are interested,
hit me at carlos@recordtv.com.

